

Googling "Show HN" returns HN's startups as results (not HN posts) - ianterrell
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22show+hn%22

======
ianterrell
It's non-intuitive to me because I expected it to return news.ycombinator.com
pages, rather than the projects themselves. It's actually a bit of a handy
shortcut.

~~~
mauriciob
Google probably associates the keywords on the HN post title with the link
that it's leading to (which includes "Show HN").

That's why they tell you to create meaningful links instead of "click here".

------
ianterrell
Also, <http://www.google.com/search?q=%22review+my+startup%22>

